# How to Clean White Pigeons



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I have recently brought a pair of white pigeons. However when I brought it from the breeder, they were a bit dirty with mud and hence had turned light brown color!!!.

I tried bathing them with like warm water and applying shampoo and later washed them. But still they have not turned to pure white and I can clearly see the stains of mud on their body.

So how can I clean them so as to restore their original color and make them pure white.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Borax in the bath water helps. 1 tablespoon per gallon of water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sriki said:


> I have recently brought a pair of white pigeons. However when I brought it from the breeder, they were a bit dirty with mud and hence had turned light brown color!!!.
> 
> I tried bathing them with like warm water and applying shampoo and later washed them. But still they have not turned to pure white and I can clearly see the stains of mud on their body.
> 
> So how can I clean them so as to restore their original color and make them pure white.


If they are stained it will be hard to get out, when they molt out and if you keep them clean they will be white again.. Are you sure they are pure white and this is not some color with the white?


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> If they are stained it will be hard to get out, when they molt out and if you keep them clean they will be white again.. Are you sure they are pure white and this is not some color with the white?


They are pure white pigeons, however they are stained due to handling them with dirty hands. I want to clean them and keep them white.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Offer baths several times a week, adding pigeon bath salts or borax, as mentioned. It is important that you provide a clean environment, so the feathers can be kept from re-staining.

Depending on the stain material and how long it was on the bird, the stain may have penetrated the keratin and become permanent on those feathers. Going through a molt will bring fresh feathers.


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

My pigeon has a broken leg that's in a splint and can't clean herself. She's done a few green poos that have left stains on the feathers on her belly. Is there anything I can do when she first gets it on her feathers to stop it staining? I've tried lightly soapy water and baby wipes. She's in the splint and a small cage for another 4 weeks and I want to help her stay clean.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I would say to get it up off the floor . put some hard were cloth about 2 inches off the bottom . this way when it poops the poop will fall through the wire .


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I just wanted to tell that using soap or soapy water and shampoo can cause your bird to be unable to fly for a while because they have powdery substance which helps them fly by using soap you wash it away and it takes some time to comeback.
-Rubeena


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, I've since found on another site the idea of using non-medicated, soap-free pet shampoo to spot clean the stains and rinse off. 
I wouldn't put wire at this stage as she's still not putting pressure on the splinted leg, hopping to move around, I don't want to risk a fall. 
So far so good with the leg healing so it's no big deal if we get some green feathers.
Thank you both.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's hard with a white bird, but eventually the feathers will moult out anyway, and she will have new clean feathers.


----------



## Tweetie Pie (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Jay3.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

How can I keep the area clean, since I have 3 birds with white feathers and I clean and clean but they still get dirty what should I place wear they sleep or walk so they wont get stained.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

Another question, how can I make them want to bath with clean water not muddy water from the dirt. What should I use, and how much water should I add


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LA_BOY; said:


> How can I keep the area clean, since I have 3 birds with white feathers and I clean and clean but they still get dirty what should I place wear they sleep or walk so they wont get stained.


Give them perches/perch boxes to roost on. Sitting on one spot(perch),they will not poop all around but around their perch hence make the coop less messy with droppings. That way they will spend most of time on perches and will stay more clean.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LA_BOY said:


> Another question, how can I make them want to bath with clean water not muddy water from the dirt. What should I use, and how much water should I add


Give them wide shallow bowls that hold water about 2-3 inches deep. Place it under a tap. You can open the tap at one corner of the bowl/tub so that fresh water keep falling in and dirty water keep flowing out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LA_BOY said:


> Another question, how can I make them want to bath with clean water not muddy water from the dirt. What should I use, and how much water should I add


They should be kept in a clean area to begin with, and as far as muddy water, they shouldn't be kept anywhere that there is muddy water.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

We'll I meant dirty water like with grass and dirt from the ground after they spill the water.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. To change bathing habbits, try placing the bathing container over the puddle with seeds in it along the water. Then try pouring very slowly, water from a vessel as you stand, There is a certain sound that they like when water hits water. Kind of what Brocky is saying. It should work. 
I wonder if your birds have any parasites on their feathers? Because mud water has minerals which dry on feathers, and may act like D. Earth. Chickens use dry dirt and moist dirt on their feathers daily by dust bathing. So who knows.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LA_BOY said:


> We'll I meant dirty water like with grass and dirt from the ground after they spill the water.


Ofcourse they'll get stained if they sit on ground after they bath. Wet feathers will catch more dirt than dry feathers. You need to let them bath and dry themselves on clean surfaces,mesh wire floor or some big tray. If they have an aviary then let them bath in it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LA_BOY said:


> We'll I meant dirty water like with grass and dirt from the ground after they spill the water.


Ofcourse they'll get stained if they sit on ground after they bath. Wet feathers will catch more dirt than dry feathers. You need to let them bath and dry themselves on clean surfaces,mesh wire floor or some big tray. If they have an aviary then let them bath in it.


----------



## fahadzubaiR (Jun 19, 2015)

*how to wash peigeon*

R U SURE can we give bath a pigeon with salt water ? and advice me how to clear lice (insect )


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

In the beginning of this tread it was suggested to put Borax in the bath water. I read not to take internally on the box. Is there a problem with the doves drinking the bath water with Borax in it?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

In my opinion borax isn't harmful if you put it in bathing water and during bath if they intake some. Just remove it when they are done with bathing. I have been seeing people using borax in bath water without harm but let's some other experienced chime in.


----------

